# Clare Countys Fur Farm Snowmobile Trail West Loop Closed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 4, 2006

Contact:
Chris Damvelt 989-539-6411
Ann Wilson 517-335-3014

Clare Countys Fur Farm Snowmobile Trail West Loop Closed

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced the west loop of the Fur Farm Snowmobile Trail in Clare Countys Summerfield Township will be closed for the 2006-2007 winter season.

A bridge on the west loop recently was assessed by engineers as part of a routine pre-season trail check and found to be unsafe for handling the weight limits necessary to allow grooming equipment to cross the span. The bridge closure affects only the trails west loop, which starts at Leota, routes to the Fur Farm Flooding and then back to Leota. It will not impact snowmobiling on any other portions of this trail system.

Questions concerning the closure of the west loop of the Fur Farm Snowmobile Trail may be directed to Chris Damvelt at the DNRs Roscommon Operation Service Center at (989) 539-6411.

Several other snowmobile trails bisect the region, offering outstanding recreational opportunity. These include the Prudenville Trail and the Houghton Lake-Grayling Trail. To learn more about other snowmobile trails in the area or throughout northern Michigan, visit the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

